# Bodypaint EM Österreich-Deutschland Kurzvideo



## Robb781 (20 Juni 2008)

ist mir untergekommen, fand ich witzig, nur leider sehr kurz. die mädels würden so sicher berühmt, sie sollten weiterspielen und stadien füllen! schiedsrichter wäre ich da gern gewesen, vom trainer ganz zu schweigen... 

enjoy!!!

*Vorschaupics:*



 



*Download:*

http://rapidshare.com/files/123794176/Austria-Germany_bodypaint_Euro_2008.avi

Größe: 7958 KB
Lange: 00:29
Format: Avi


----------



## duffj (28 Juli 2008)

Tolle girls! Danke


----------

